# Hp p1006



## dewarrn1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all,

     I'm having a devil of a time getting my printer to work with CUPS.  It's an HP LaserJet P1006, and although I think that I've got all of the appropriate drivers installed (foo2xqx from print/foo2zjs), CUPS can't print a test page.  I can upload the appropriate firmware and the printer responds, CUPS can find the printer, but when I send a sample page the system simply does nothing.  No hangs or panics, but it doesn't print anything.  Does anyone else use this printer?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimW (Jan 18, 2011)

Have you taken a look at the CUPS error log located at /var/log/cups/error_log ?

Usually that might send you in the right direction for troubleshooting. You can turn up the log level by editing the /usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf file to *debug*... E.g...


```
LogLevel debug
```

Then restart CUPS...


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd restart
```

It's possible you may have to install the *ghostscript* package and maybe *foomatic-filters*. I don't know if the foo2zjs port installs them. It might. I'm not sure.

Check the error log and see what is happening.


----------



## teckk (Jan 19, 2011)

It's a host based printer, so you may not get it to work.
http://www-01.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=nas1ba0863cfa6463903862569c10078c903

Make sure that you are printing to the right port.
Sometimes /dev/unlpt0 will work when /dev/ulpt0 won't for example.


----------



## dewarrn1 (Jan 19, 2011)

These are both good tips; thanks!  In the end, I should have obeyed my first rule of *NIX troubleshooting, i.e., "It's probably a permissions problem."  Changing /etc/devfs.rules to set the cups group for a couple of additional devices made all the difference, and now I'm happily printing from computers all over the network.  Thanks again!


----------

